# Decaf - help me re-discover my coffee obsession!



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

After a diagnosis of quite severe acid reflux about 3 months ago and the recommendation to stop drinking caffeine - I did just that. I never drank that many coffees before, but really enjoyed the depth and flavour I was starting to get out of my Expobar Dual Boiler.

I switched to Decaf beans straight away and really haven't had the same 'sparkle' when drinking coffee since. I know i'm missing the caffeine but i really miss the depth of flavour, the chocolate, fudge notes, the berries etc etc.

I've tried Rave Water Blend, Illy Decaf, and a few others from Amazon (see, I'm loosing it!!).

I'm still extracting in the 18g in, 36g out in 30s territory, my usual rule of thumb.

So - any examples of current decaf beans out there that will help me get back in to this properly?

Ideally I'd like a chocolatey, fudgey taste and typically drink flat whites.

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Coffee Compass Sumatran Swiss water D /C really full rich flavour. OR As DFK suggested try the Illy De-caff beans (tins on Amazon)


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Roundhill have got to be worth a to this weekend.

With blackfriday code its £4.50 delivered


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

igm45 said:


> Roundhill have got to be worth a to this weekend.
> 
> With blackfriday code its £4.50 delivered


Ordered! Like you say, got to be worth a go for that price delivered.

Have also been looking at Decadent Decaf...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've enjoyed most of decadent decaf - they are roasted by coffee compass. They don't put roast date on the packaging though everything I've had seemed very fresh


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Try lavazza dek too, better than illy decaf imo. It's got robusta in though


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Redber have plenty of decaf too with chocolate flavour notes


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I get acid reflux occasionally after drinking aeropress coffee :/

For decaf, I've tried and liked the one by Square Mile. I'd suggest to perhaps grind a tiny bit finer to prolong the extraction time a little.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hasbeans is the best decaf I've tried. All decafs I've tried have had to be ground really fine.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll try extracting for a bit longer. Any suggestions? 35 to 40s? I have found that I need to grind quite fine to get a reasonable espresso out of the beans I've been using but can go finer still I'm sure. Is it just me or does it also seem to use a lot more beans to get the same dose in the basket when grinding finer?! Maybe it's just because they're all fluffy it looks more?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hasbeans is the best decaf I've tried. All decafs I've tried have had to be ground really fine.


Hmm looks to have an interesting decaf process - sugar cane byproduct. I think I'll try some.

I'm gradually finding anything done as Swiss water not to my liking now.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

itguy said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I'll try extracting for a bit longer. Any suggestions? 35 to 40s? I have found that I need to grind quite fine to get a reasonable espresso out of the beans I've been using but can go finer still I'm sure. Is it just me or does it also seem to use a lot more beans to get the same dose in the basket when grinding finer?! Maybe it's just because they're all fluffy it looks more?


Try 35 seconds for starters.

Correct, grinding finer allows the coffee to pack tighter in the basket.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I tried one that used the sugar cane by product after checking that it should be ok health wise. To get what I wanted out of it I was totally defeated by Sage's range of filter basket sizes on the BE. It needed something between their 8-10g single and their 15-18g double. In real terms those seem to be ideally 9.3g or so and around 16 minimum. Something that would take 12g would probably have been ideal. It was a strong bean but not as strong as some that work well in the single bearing in mind I like strong coffee.

From posts I believe some retailers offer beans that have used CO2 to extract the caffeine. Probably mentioned in one of the decaf threads. I've no idea if that is even more targetted to extracting caffeine than the sugar cane by product.

John

-


----------



## Mark9343 (Jun 7, 2017)

Coffee Real have a great selection of decafs.

https://www.coffeereal.co.uk/shop/decaf/


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks, good to have some future options too when I've got through what I've bought


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have used decadent Decaf a few times as well. If you like darker stuff, try their Signature blend and the Sumatran. I have just ordered both again and will report back on them


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

ajohn said:


> From posts I believe some retailers offer beans that have used CO2 to extract the caffeine. Probably mentioned in one of the decaf threads. I've no idea if that is even more targetted to extracting caffeine than the sugar cane by product. John
> 
> -


I drink milky coffee, so generally like darker roasts. I tried the Columbian Sugarcane decaf and it was a bit sweet and bland. My favourite so far was CO2 Guatemalan Jalapa from James Gourmet. They have run out, so I ordered the same coffee beans from Rave, who do their own roasting, and waiting for delivery. I'm pretty new to single origin but so far Guatemala goes top of the list.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Anybody tried the Guatamalan Finca el Hato? Definately to my liking and cuts through milk really well.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry, above from Coffee Compass. Co2 process


----------



## JagoHolmes (Feb 28, 2018)

Illy decaff is great


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

JagoHolmes said:


> Illy decaff is great


Another good one is M&S House Decaf - 100% Columbian arabica. I picked up a bag of ground at £3.50 and ground it finer for espresso - worked a treat. One of the best I've tried.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

This from Rave is good: https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf-coffee-beans/products/guatemala-jalapa-co2-decaf?variant=3161473613850


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

filthynines said:


> This from Rave is good: https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf-coffee-beans/products/guatemala-jalapa-co2-decaf?variant=3161473613850


Hmmm I do love rave though haven't tried this one - is the cocoa the predominant tasting note?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I don't think so - I would say fruitier than that.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Hmmm I do love rave though haven't tried this one - is the cocoa the predominant tasting note?


Yes, pretty much. It was a darker roast. I could have done with more notes and variety but it was OK. Curiously the James Gourmet roast of the same beans was much more interesting.


----------



## WillUK2010 (Mar 5, 2018)

I have used nothing but these decaf beens for the past 12 months!

http://thehouseofcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/swiss-water-decaf/

Will defo try some of the suggestions above though!


----------



## Bainbridge (Feb 4, 2012)

Is that for filter more than espresso?


----------



## Bainbridge (Feb 4, 2012)

Going to check that out for my wife. She's got a caffeine intolerance but loves good coffee.


----------



## clockity (Mar 26, 2018)

As I'm now on decaf too, I'll check out the different suggested roasts.

I decided to try Decadent Coffee bundle first as a change from the individual packs I normally get from a Coffee Compass (their parent company).


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Just been trying Real Coffee decaf Guatemala Finca Ceylon. Not as sweet as some other Guatemalas I've tried - James Gourmet Jalapa was magical but now finished, and Rave and Redber were both OK though without that magic. This one is more croissant than chocolate, but it's very moreish and I'm liking it. Reminds me a bit of Illy decaf but of course better than that. So I'd give it a recommendation. I don't know if I'll ever find a bean as good as the Jalapa from James. Unfortunately the current Mexican Sierra isn't in that class.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Coffee compass sumatran is really really good.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My five supermarket 'rescue' purchases in rank order have been:

1. M&S House Blend

2. Illy

3. Taylor's Decaf

4. Lavazza tied with a Whole Foods blend decaf

I was surprised at the poor showing of the Lavazza, but it didn't have much body, sweetness or taste. M&S was right out ahead with Illy not far behind. The other three were best avoided. All were ground, but then ground finer for espresso in my Mazzer. No decaf beans locally.

Latest beans I tried were Real Coffee Guatemala. Good taste, though not the best Guatemala I've tried. Surprisingly like Illy. Decadent's 6 pack coming, so will update on that. As a stop-gap I made a milky coffee with 2 single shots of Nespresso Volluto. It was surprisingly nice in fact. But too expensive to do often. Just emergencies. And not as good as proper beans which have an extra dimension to the taste as we all know.


----------

